# Does PetsMart special order fish?



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

As topic says. Would it be cheaper to buy from a fellow forum user/seller? Picked up a couple of Bluefin Killifish males from my local PetsMart yesterday (sadly, they don't sell them on a regular basis) and was really hoping to get a few females and cross my fingers.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Even if a chain LFS is willing to special order fish (seems doubtful?) it may or may not be cheaper to order from a fellow hobbyist. But it will almost certainly be a better investment. Chain LFS's sell notoriously unhealthy fish. Buying fauna from a small LFS or hobbyists, I've had almost 100% survival rate. Buying fauna from a chain LFS, i've had between 0 and 100% survival rates, with an expectation of 20-25% deaths within 1-2 weeks.

Factors include wild/tank raised, frequency and quality of transport, feeding, quality of tank parameters, and water transfer between tanks (if a store shares water between tanks, what happens when one fish has "the plague?), among others I've forgotten or am not aware of. Besides, a hobbyist almost definitely has experience and investment in caring for their own fish. How many of the local chain LFS employees do?

I'm sure folks can direct you to high-quality online sellers if you can't find what you're looking for in the SnS. I strongly urge you to avoid chain LFS's if you're looking for something "special".


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

They will only order the basics and not always what you want. I asked them to order pepper Cory cats they get in a different kind.

I have a small lfs that will order for me but most of the time I buy online. Aqua bid has some good sellers. Wetspotcx and Mgamer20o0 are 2 I buy from and recommend. They don't have many killis. But other sellers have and only sell killi fish.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Not that I know of, they wouldn't for me. I'd try another member here or elsewhere..


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

I worked at PetSmart for two years and can tell you that it is not usual for them to do this. If you get in good with the Pet Care manager he or she COULD certainly do it, but really it depends on if they WOULD do it. Best thing to do is get a hold of that manager and just ask them.


----------



## PRSRocker3390 (Apr 20, 2009)

I work at Petsmart and I have part time for 4 years now. They do not order special fish as as I know. Each store usually sticks to a steady stock list and thats it. Its all automatic replenishment from there. As you sell 6 neons, 6 more come in, etc. I think we could do special orders but we just don't do it.

I consider myself an advanced hobbyist and do own many fish, such my awesome quality angelfish from one of the top angel breeders online to just simple rasboras I bought at work. The fish really aren't that bad at petsmart. We use the same commercial breeder as other petcos and various stores in the area. Yes we may tend to get not the highest quality because we are selling just basics at low prices but if you are looking for top quality, then of course a breeder is where to go. If you are a serious hobbyist, a petsmart can be great but a specialist is where it is definitely at. 

But be careful because you can get bad fish anywhere. Always practice great quarantining procedures in my experience. I've gotten parasite infected or sick fish from chains, LFS, and even a breeder once. Always be careful with any livestock. Just my two cents.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses. In regards to buying from small LFS, sadly the only one I have near me is Aquarama and I'm not even sure if it's a chain or not...and it also smells like pot every time I drop by, lol. I actually have a 90%+ survival rate from PetsMart oddly enough....maybe I'm just a lucky one. Best bet seems to be with a breeder or fellow aquarists. That being said, does anyone know where I could find a few female Bluefin Killifish for cheaper than $10 bucks a pop and less than $15 shipping, or is that the general standard (yes, checked aquabid)? If they're that much, then good riddance lol....


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

freph said:


> As topic says. Would it be cheaper to buy from a fellow forum user/seller? Picked up a couple of Bluefin Killifish males from my local PetsMart yesterday (sadly, they don't sell them on a regular basis) and was really hoping to get a few females and cross my fingers.


I believe there is a lady with the Charlotte Club that breeds killis or is working towards breeding killis.

Petco has been the only chain to offer to order something special when I went looking. But as others have said, small local fish shops are much much better.


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

IME, no petsmart does not do special orders. Most of the time they ask me the questions like "what's a peacock gudgeon?"


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

A.M. Aquatics said:


> IME, no petsmart does not do special orders. Most of the time they ask me the questions like "what's a peacock gudgeon?"


Sounds about right. The guy I normally deal with is usually very knowledgeable, but wasn't there that particular day so I had one of the ladies. I asked her what it was and she said her best guess was that "it looks like some weird kind of black neon to me" haha.




kamikazi said:


> I believe there is a lady with the Charlotte Club that breeds killis or is working towards breeding killis.
> 
> Petco has been the only chain to offer to order something special when I went looking. But as others have said, small local fish shops are much much better.


Happen to know the name of said lady? I'd love to get in contact with her if possible.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

My mom & pop LFS is on the verge of closing after 26 years due to the economy :icon_cry:

Looks like it's going to be mostly online everything for me after that as only PetSmart is left.


----------

